# Rudy not coming over next season?



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is the quote;



> Rudy Fernandez put on an extremely impressive performance with 20 points, 5 assists and 7/10 shooting. He’s already one of the top players in all of Europe, and is going to go down as one of the biggest steals from last year’s draft class for sure, even if *the sentiment here in Vitoria is that the chances of him leaving for Portland next year are remote.*


link

http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony/

I thought it was a fore gone conclussion the Rudy would be here next season. Is this just Givony talking out his ***?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he wants to start playing in the NBA ASAP.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

it's not a given.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

The biggest obstacle that he was drafted very low in the first round and will make peanutes compared to what he can make in Europe.

He'll be taking a severe pay cut to come play in the NBA.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> The biggest obstacle that he was drafted very low in the first round and will make peanutes compared to what he can make in Europe.
> 
> He'll be taking a severe pay cut to come play in the NBA.


Not really. He'll make more money here (in the long run) and be better off in the long run coming here. Otherwise, he'll just be someone who couldn't prove it in the big leagues.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Stop it, you're going to make me cry.



> the sentiment here in Vitoria is that the chances of him leaving for Portland next year are remote.


The sentiment among whom? The fans? If I were a fan of his team, I'd try to convince myself he was sticking around too.

The sooner he begins his NBA rookie contract, the sooner he can earn and receive a big new vet contract. 

Rudy can't get here soon enough for me.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

He said he's coming, his coach said he's coming, KP said he's coming.

He's coming.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'd like to keep Sergio around just as an extra incentive for Rudy to come over.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Warning: Possible dumb question forthcoming, and I almost feel sleezy for asking it...

What if Rudy had a shoe contract waiting for him when he came to the states? As the best player in Europe, he could be a legitimate marketing phenomenon a la Yao Ming. I guess the reason this feels iffy is because we have a former Nike executive as our team president... however, if Rudy were to score a multi-million dollar shoe deal to go along with his relatively small rookie contract, wouldn't that take all the guess work out of this, financially speaking?


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

It appears as though Givony was phrasing it like he thought Rudy was coming over (going to be a steal), but the fans over there don't like the sound of him coming over (wishful thinking) you know what I mean?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hap said:


> *Not really*. He'll make more money here (in the long run) and be better off in the long run coming here. Otherwise, he'll just be someone who couldn't prove it in the big leagues.


Are you saying he won't take at least a 3 year pay cut to come play here?

He's the best player in Europe and will be paid as a low first-round project pick over the course of his rookie contract.

This is one of those instances where the pay scale actually may hurt a team.

I agree with him (hopefully) wanting to play against the best in the world, but that wasn't what I was posting about, so I didn't mention it.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

TowelBoy said:


> Warning: Possible dumb question forthcoming, and I almost feel sleezy for asking it...
> 
> What if Rudy had a shoe contract waiting for him when he came to the states? As the best player in Europe, he could be a legitimate marketing phenomenon a la Yao Ming. I guess the reason this feels iffy is because we have a former Nike executive as our team president... however, if Rudy were to score a multi-million dollar shoe deal to go along with his relatively small rookie contract, wouldn't that take all the guess work out of this, financially speaking?


Yes, I would think that if he can make more money endorsing shoes (or condoms or whatever) here than over there, then it is better to come here. However, is it really the case? Most people in this country have never heard of him, even the basketball fans. So if he was going to be a useful endorser, it would have to be a product sold in Europe, where his fans are. But if that's the market, surely he'd be more valuable as an endorser if he was playing in the Euroleague...

Of course, if it is just money laundering (maybe the Blazers give Nike a discount on the naming rights to the Nike Garden, Nike turns around and gives that money to an up and coming star)... it could work.

barfo


----------



## repLica (Jun 29, 2006)

Rudy's team got the trophy and he was crowned as the MVP.

In the final, he shot *10/18* in FG (3/8 3PT) *9/9* in FT *3reb 2ast* and a total of *32 pts*

He's averaged 21.7pts 5.3ast in the three games played from Friday to Sunday (back-to-back games)

First player in ACB League history to get two MVP's and being only 22years old.

Quite an achievement...


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Every body here in Sapin is assuming that Rudy will go to Portland next season.

He said yesterday,after winning that he is thinking in two titles more for his team (ACB League and continental title) before going to NBA


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

darkhelmit54 said:


> It appears as though Givony was phrasing it like he thought Rudy was coming over (going to be a steal), but the fans over there don't like the sound of him coming over (wishful thinking) you know what I mean?



I fully agree.

You'll see him in Portland soon.:cheers:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

piri said:


> Every body here in Sapin is assuming that Rudy will go to Portland next season.
> 
> He said yesterday,after winning that he is thinking in two titles more for his team (ACB League and continental title) before going to NBA


???

Sorry I'm not better versed in non-NBA basketball but two more titles sounds like he might be awhile, unless they've got a shot at both the ACB League and the continental title before the start of the next NBA season?


----------



## repLica (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, as you point, DKV Joventud has a shot at both titles. They are 3rd in ACB regular league (just a game or two behind leader) and this year not playing Euroleague but ULEB Cup, so I realistically expect them to win the ULEB but probably not the ACB Title.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Simago said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> You'll see him in Portland soon.:cheers:


will the panick attack stop now? I wonder how many hasty e-mails Givony got so far?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

TowelBoy said:


> Warning: Possible dumb question forthcoming, and I almost feel sleezy for asking it...
> 
> What if Rudy had a shoe contract waiting for him when he came to the states? As the best player in Europe, he could be a legitimate marketing phenomenon a la Yao Ming. I guess the reason this feels iffy is because we have a former Nike executive as our team president... however, if Rudy were to score a multi-million dollar shoe deal to go along with his relatively small rookie contract, wouldn't that take all the guess work out of this, financially speaking?


Nice try but that'll never happen. Yao was big because he was the first Chinaman, and China is like 1/6th of the world's population and is the largest emerging market in the world. I don't know how much the Rocket franchise is worth, but it has to be at the top of the NBA...every Rocket game is broadcasted by over 15 stations in China. Basketball is also very big in China. Also, Yao doesn't have a shoe deal that I'm aware of. Big men don't sell shoes, which is why you see LeBron's, Jordans and Kobe's but no Shaq's or Dwights (although the Dwight Flight sounds like a good name for a shoe).

Anyways, Nike will never get involved. Not only would it probably be illegal (certainly unethical) but they have athletes that are on a majority of the other NBA teams. If anything, Rudy will serve as a good marketing tool in Europe and Spain, but not at all in the U.S...I mean, if Dirk and Gasol can't sell stuff, Rudy obviously won't either. 

The money situation for him sucks, but I think he wants to play in the NBA. If not, at least his rights are a powerful trading chip.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Who cares if Rudy comes or not. We already have Jarrett Jack :lol:


----------



## Breath (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen Rudy saying that he wants to go to the NBA next year several times. Don't be worried about it, he'll be a Blazer next year.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=txblazersfernandez&prov=st&type=lgns

Spanish star Rudy Fernandez has no plans to suit up for the Portland Trail Blazers any time soon.

Fernandez became the first man in history to win two Spanish Copa del Rey Most Valuable Player awards this weekend after leading DKV Joventut to glory in Vitoria.

But while the 22-year-old's star continues to rise in his homeland, Fernandez is adamant he remains committed to DKV and is not contemplating following the likes of countrymen Pau Gasol, Jorge Garbajosa and Juan Carlos Navarro to the United States, where his draft rights are held by Portland.


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

HurraKane212 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=txblazersfernandez&prov=st&type=lgns
> 
> Spanish star Rudy Fernandez has no plans to suit up for the Portland Trail Blazers any time soon.
> 
> ...


Man that article is crazy.

For the record, don't wait to see Rudy telling media he is going to Oregon, and he is going to abandon the team where he has grown up as basketball player, after winning ''La Copa del Rey''. This is the classical quote from a professional player that tells nothing about the intentions of the player regarding his future.

I can't assure you Rudy is going to Portland next year, but since draft day, I'm becoming more and more inclined to think that.

Sorry for my poor english


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=txblazersfernandez&prov=st&type=lgns

_"Right now I have a contract with DKV Joventut and I'm only thinking about that," Fernandez said on the Spanish league's web site.

The Mallorca-born shooting guard was selected in the first round of the 2007 NBA draft by the Phoenix Suns before having his draft rights traded to the Trail Blazers.

Fernandez chose to stay with DKV and signed a new contract with the Catalan outfit last July through the 2010-11 season.

"There are always rumors about if I will be in the NBA," he said. "Now I wear this jersey, I have won the Copa del Rey and I have two more seasons remaining.

"Right now, I'm only thinking about this contract that I have." _


He sounds like an NBA vet to me. This article means nothing based on these quotes from Rudy. These are the exact words a hot Free Agent in the NBA would be saying BEFORE his contract expires. He's coming to Portland.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Hmm. Let's look at the actual quotes:



Rudy said:


> “*Right now* I have a contract with DKV Joventut and I’m only thinking about that,”
> 
> “There are always rumors about if I will be in the NBA,” he said. “*Now *I wear this jersey, I have won the Copa del Rey and I have two more seasons remaining.
> 
> “*Right now*, I’m only thinking about this contract that I have.”


Yeah, that sounds _really_ "adamant" to me.

[Edit: TPF beat me to it! I shouldn't've slowed myself down with the fancy editing...]


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Big men don't sell shoes...
> 
> I mean, if Dirk and Gasol can't sell stuff, Rudy obviously won't either.


Disconnect alert!

Dan


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

> SAN ANTONIO IS NOT WORLD CHAMPION. IT'S ONLY NBA CHAMPION
> 
> SPAIN IS THE ONLY WORLD CHAMPION IN BASKETBALL FOR THE NEXT THREE YEARS


This I don't get. If the Spurs never played the Spain team... how can you come to that conclusion?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

But seriously... check this out via truehoop

http://www.ballineurope.com/countries/spain/rudy-fernandez-crazy-three/

RUDY!!!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I prefer this Rudy video, set to the obligatory hip-hop/top 40 soundtrack.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0HLn0v0SZ0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0HLn0v0SZ0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

-Pop


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

yahoo made some bold claims there, I've got my fingers crossed that it's a mix of out of context shoddy journalism and Rudy trying to sound cordial and professional to his current fans. I remain unconvinced. Why wouldn't he want to come over and be a part of this team on the rise with all the young talent on the stage to prove he's one of the best. Unless Sergio has told him how unfair Nate is... (mostly a joke)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony/

Rudy says exactly what any player should say given the question asked.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I remember seeing an interview with sergio this season saying that it is Rudy's dream to play in the NBA.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I wonder what the Kaiser Chiefs have to say about this?





_Could it be, could it be that you’re joking with me 
And you don’t really see you with me
Could it be, could it be that you’re joking with me 
And you don’t really see you with me

...

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy
Ahaa-ahaa-ahaa
Do ya, do ya, do ya, do ya 
Ahaa-ahaa-ahaa
Know what ya doing, doing to me?
Ahaa-ahaa-ahaa
Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy
Ahaa-ahaa-ahaa
Do ya, do ya, do ya, do ya 
Ahaa-ahaa-ahaa (Da da da, da da da)
Know what ya doing, doing to me?
Ahaa-ahaa-ahaa, aaaa_

-Pop


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I believe rudy's deal has a provision of a very cheap buyout, even language saying the team will do nothing at all to prevent him from joining the nba.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> I wonder what the Kaiser Chiefs have to say about this?


We need that Kaiser Chiefs song to play when Rudy makes a bucket (if he ever gets over here). It might even out the cornball "I love LA" sound bite they play when LMA scores. 

I didn't think that Rudy's quotes matched the headline of the Yahoo article. What do they expect him to sat after he just won the Copa del Rey final? "I can't wait to get out of here?"


----------

